# Do you nail or use screws to hold down American Flyer track to the plywood



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, Do you nail or use screws to hold down American Flyer track to plywood. I use nails to hold down my American Flyer track to the plywood. I take piece of track over to the Hardware store see what nail fit the holes in the ties of the track about 3/4 of inch long to a 1 inch long. For my Marx track I use screws I use #5 wood screws 5/8 inch long to hold track to plywood for my layouts. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longbow57ca said:


> Hello, Do you nail or use screws to hold down American Flyer track to plywood. I use nails to hold down my American Flyer track to the plywood. I take piece of track over to the Hardware store see what nail fit the holes in the ties of the track about 3/4 of inch long to a 1 inch long. For my Marx track I use screws I use #5 wood screws 5/8 inch long to hold track to plywood for my layouts. Thanks longbow57ca.


I don't use any screws or nails.. The rubber roadbed seems to keep everything in it's place.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you very much for your information Sir.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I used small screws. Makes it easier to make changes.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

If I am going through an insulation board I use #10 1" long flat head screws, if I am going straight into the plywood I use shorter screws...5/8ths I think is what I have.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am in the process of building a temporary Christmas layout with Gilbert track and rubber roadbed. I have always used small brads in the holes provided in the ties to hold the track. I find it works well and takes minimal time. The layout is 1/2" plywood covered with 1/2" styrofoam for a winter snow effect. I use 1 1/4" brads. Were it a permanent layout screws would be a better choice.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I am using 1/2 plywood with A/F roadbed for my permanent layout. I have read that the nails and the screws help to transmit noise, and create the drum effect on our layouts.

I have been using two small beads of DAP Alex silicone caulk to glue my track and roadbed down. I find it works pretty well holding the track down, and allows me to pull it up when needed by sliding a putty knife between the roadbed and the plywood.

Aflyer


----------

